# outlaw question



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

So I found a guy on C.L. that has 28x10x12 outlaws for sale. I am out of town so a buddy of mine is going to pick them up for me. So me being inquisitive I go on highlifters site to look at weight and they don't make a 28x10x12. All I see are 28x9.5x12's and 28x12x12's. Am I missing something or could he be referring to the 9.5's as 10's.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

They made 3 28 outlaws 9.5 10 and 12 I think they just quit selling the 10s cuz they were a tad shorter than the others


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Derek rhodes said:


> They made 3 28 outlaws 9.5 10 and 12 I think they just quit selling the 10s cuz they were a tad shorter than the others


Actually they made a 9.5, 10.5, and 12. I used to run all 10.5s on my old 650 SRA....but like mentioned above, HL discontinued the 10.5s.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

so they never made a 10? not even an older set.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

a lot of people will refer to 9.5's and 10.5's as just 10's... it's fairly common on forums.


----------

